# Switching Banks -any thoughts?



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I have been banking with Bank of America nearly all my adult life but have grown tired of their endless fees (even with premium accounts) and the fact that their Check Card is aligned with US Airways (US Airways is ok when I have to fly them but they are rarely my carrier of choice and I dont collect their miles.) Plus BOA's recent problems with Black Rock and there plummeting stock price makes me wonder if they might need another bail out.

I am thinking of Citi or JPMorgan Chase.

Citi has a Check Card with AA (and all AA miles count towards million miler status) and offer no foreign currency transaction fees with their premium accounts which is important to me as most of my work travel is international. Only minus is that thre arent many Citi branches in Dallas though 99% of my banking is via internet.


JPMC offers a Check Card with United and I fly United some and have banked quite a few miles with Mileage Plus. They still charge foreign currenct transaction fees but they do have a lot of branches in Dallas.

Any thoughts on either bank and am I missing any other options?

Thanks in advance,

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

FWIW, Most everyone I know who has chase complains about the fees associated with their accounts. 

I was with Wachovia and loved them, then they got bought out by Wells Fargo (whom I had switched to Wachovia from some years back) and they were terrible at first , but I will admit have gotten better to the point that I might even recommend them if you can't find anything better out there.

I've also heard good things about Citi, but have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think Chase is a good bank and my Parents trust them.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

I would recommend going with a credit union (the best option) or a local-based bank. Both are easier to get loans from and have more favorable interest rates. 

I just refied my car loan with a credit union and am trying to talk the SO into going with a CU when we join our accounts.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Ed Reynolds is on the money! Going with a credit union is the best way to go. I just left Wachovia/Wells Fargo for the Navy Federal Credit Union because of the fees and poor service at the big bank and the better deals and service at the credit union. People who stay at big banks just encourage their poor customer service and exhorbitant fees!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I don't know if I am eligible for any credit unions (I know my company - I work in private equity - isn't associated with one) but they do seem to offer personal service.

I do like Citi's no foreign transaction fees on their Gold accounts and I do like the ability to earn miles with debit card purchases. Any other bank you know of that waives foreign transaction fees? 

Thanks.


----------



## s3scout (Jun 26, 2010)

+1 Credit Unions


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I don't know if I am eligible for any credit unions (I know my company - I work in private equity - isn't associated with one) but they do seem to offer personal service.
> 
> ...


Capital One has a new credit card that has NO FOREIGN TRANSACTION FEES. I can't recommend it because I've never had one, but I just applied and should be getting mine in the mail shortly.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in some pretty fast company here. What exactly are you people doing that involves foreign currency transactions? I had a sack of Krugerrands in the barn that I traded for a carton of smokes a while back, bad deal probably, but I'm just a kid in Maine after all, with a turnip truck with a snowplow.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm in some pretty fast company here. What exactly are you people doing that involves foreign currency transactions?


I'm living and working overseas, so I'm always dealing with foreign currencies.

BTW The Inner Mongolian Rural Credit Union has a very good service, and very minimal charges.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Our Family already switched banks 2 years ago cause the other bank wasn't working out. Chase bank has been great so far.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I switched to a local bank a few years ago and LOVE it. I can't imagine going back to a globo-bank.

We use Highlands Bank in Dallas--great bank, great people, exceptional service. Can't recomend them highly enough.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out Pentagon Federal Credit Union. If you're not military, here's how you join: Join the National Military Family Association (open to anyone). When you get your member number you can join Penfed. See the website for details: Penfed.org.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

USAA.

I'll store my money in a mason jar before I bank anywhere else.

In my experience they do everything they do better than anyone else.


----------



## oceanwalker (Dec 22, 2007)

Regillus said:


> Check out Pentagon Federal Credit Union. If you're not military, here's how you join: Join the National Military Family Association (open to anyone). When you get your member number you can join Penfed. See the website for details: Penfed.org.


PenFed also has a no-fee credit card that gives you 5% cash rebate on gas. Probably the best in the country.

After you join PenFed, you can then join USAA if you don't have any military affiliation. You will have to mail in your check deposits, but they send you postage-paid deposit envelopes. You also won't be able to get the USAA auto insurance if you're non-military. Aside from these 2 drawbacks, their website and online banking features are unmatched. And, you know that they are not going to try to scam you with exorbitant fees and devious check-deposit policies.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Thirding USAA. I've been very happy to deal with them for my 401k and mortgage, also.


----------

